# Lookers



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Are actives needed in a spread? Im adding between 10-20 dozen more sillosocks to my spread of 15 dozen sillosocks and all of them are feeders. Should I add a couple dozen actives?


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Ya know, for the sole reason of killing geese I say no. I hunt/guide the same area for 3 weeks as a buddy who runs 100% headless Deadlies and I know for a fact he killed on average more geese over the course of the season then I did running 20% heads in my spread. Granted not all things where the same, but it made me a firm believer the only things the heads do in my spread is make the customers more confident in the outfitter.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing, I know that a when snow geese look at a spread they aren't picking out how many feeders and lookers there are. I was just wondering if it made enough of a difference to invest in some now. I guess I will wait until I have more money.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I would get some of the 3D headed SS. They are nice!!! :beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

bluebird said:


> I would get some of the 3D headed SS. They are nice!!! :beer:


They look nice, pack much nicer then deadlies and northwinds... But still get that death thrash in high winds.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I try to look as much like real geese in a field as I can.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

shooteminthelips said:


> I try to look as much like real geese in a field as I can.


Can't argue with your success.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

USAlx50 said:


> bluebird said:
> 
> 
> > I would get some of the 3D headed SS. They are nice!!! :beer:
> ...


Yes it's true. Few things irritate me more when hunting snows than the high wind death thrash.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

So if I were to buy lookers should I get deadly's or sillosocks?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Sillo socks look like trash in high winds.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

if you go with sillosocks for your sentrys, go with the 3D; the 2D necks break way too easy, especially if you have those in your group that are inexperienced in how to properly place and remove them from the ground.

i wont touch my buddies 2D SS sentrys; it seems i have the touch of the guillotine.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> So if I were to buy lookers should I get deadly's or sillosocks?


Pretty tough call. Neither are perfect for all situations. SS suck in high winds and deadlies don't look good in no wind. When hunting snows, I think I encounter high wind situations more often than no wind situations.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

SDwaterfowler said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > So if I were to buy lookers should I get deadly's or sillosocks?
> ...


The only two times I was out this year, I encountered no wind situations. I guess I could always get some of both.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I would really go with the T&T 5/8 shells for sentry's.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> SS suck in high winds and deadlies don't look good in no wind. When hunting snows, I think I encounter high wind situations more often than no wind situations.


Never fails.. the days I use mostly shells it gets windier than snot... the days I set up my NW sock it gets dead still.

:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

That is why you should use both socks and your shells. More is better with snows!


----------



## Manitobawoj (Mar 24, 2006)

In high winds, I put my 3d sillosocks as far into the ground as I can. This solves the death thrash problem.


----------



## swedeole (May 21, 2007)

IMO, more heads up looks better and more realistic. I watched many flocks coming into live geese this spring, and when birds are dropping in, the birds on the ground get their heads up, start moving around and start making noise - probably trying to drive off their new competition.

I just think that having quite a few realistic heads up makes a difference.


----------

